# Park N Fly at Buffalo Airport



## PeelBoy (Mar 17, 2007)

Lots of Canadians are driving to Buffalo airport for cheaper airfare.

I will be flying from Buffalo to Myrtle Beach.  Does anyone know a safe park n fly location right at or very close to the Buffalo airport?  Security, price per week and location are 3 top priorities.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## noson7982 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Park N FlyAt Buffalo Airport*

They are across from the Airport 
http://www.sunpark.com/snyderpromo/

Since you are going to Myrtle Beach Have you considered Flying
Myrtle Beach Direct Air and Tours
http://www.myrtlebeachdirectair.com/
They Fly out of the Niagara Falls NY Airport not the Buffalo Airport Great Rates

Bob


----------



## BM243923 (Mar 17, 2007)

We just flew out of Buffalo on March 2nd.

We stayed at Sleep Inn & Suites.  It is located across the street from the Airport.  You arrive the day before your flight leaves.  They take you and your vehicle over to the airport parking in the evening. It is a secure locked area. The next morning or whenever they drive you to the airport departures.  You catch your flight and when you return the next week you call them and they pick you up and bring you to your car.

All this for $89.00 for the week which includes your night accomodation.

There phone number is 1-866-559-7275.  You have to call them directly you cannot book on line.

We were very pleased and will do it again next time.

Also they do not have their hand out for tips, it is there job and they are pleased to help you with your luggage.  They do not give you the opportunity to tip them.


----------

